# Webcam is being used by another app....



## Kevin2202 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi. I've recently bought a budget webcam called MC CH-8118 USB 2.0 Da Pao Webcam - 8.0 MP 
Newegg.com - IMC CH-8118 USB 2.0 Da Pao Webcam - 8.0 MP (Software Enhanced)

It's a plug and play so it has no software. I would plug it into the back of my computer tower (USB) and it would work at first. But the next day I used it, Windows did find the device, but it wouldn't work anywhere (chat software, website...etc). The error messages would be the same - "Camera not found or application is being used elsewhere" or something like that. And I did ALLOW and ENABLE from the setting just in case you are wondering.

I am running Windows 7 32 bit Ultimate edition
E8500 Intel Core 2 Duo 3.2 GHZ
4 GB of RAM. :4-dontkno


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test the cam in another PC to ensure that it's still functional.


----------

